# 10k islands



## 07_lt_25 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hey y'all, my buddy and I just went down to 10k islands for the first time and fished it. 
We had done a bunch of research and spoke to several guys, both from this site and captains down there, got some incredible advise on what to look for and how to fish it. 
We started out hitting the water at 6am, 2 hours before the major and 4 hours until peak high tide. We headed straight to the barrier islands, found a great point, deep ledge which butted up to a flat. We used both artificial and live shrimp, and we slayed them. After an hour or so we headed south and fished all day until about 10pm. 
We managed to catch a little bit of everything...snook (very plentiful, but short), mangrove snappers (short but everywhere), reds, jacks, flounder, and the elusive catfish lol. 
What a great day fishing. The morning until about 11:45 was awesome, slowed down until about 330 pm. 
I ended up losing my push pole somewhere on 75 but minus that, a great time and I can't wait to go again.


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

Glad you had a such a good trip. It's a great place to spend time and fish.


----------



## sharkbio (Apr 25, 2020)

W


07_lt_25 said:


> Hey y'all, my buddy and I just went down to 10k islands for the first time and fished it.
> We had done a bunch of research and spoke to several guys, both from this site and captains down there, got some incredible advise on what to look for and how to fish it.
> We started out hitting the water at 6am, 2 hours before the major and 4 hours until peak high tide. We headed straight to the barrier islands, found a great point, deep ledge which butted up to a flat. We used both artificial and live shrimp, and we slayed them. After an hour or so we headed south and fished all day until about 10pm.
> We managed to catch a little bit of everything...snook (very plentiful, but short), mangrove snappers (short but everywhere), reds, jacks, flounder, and the elusive catfish lol.
> ...


What kind of boat were you fishing out of? I am planning a trip as well and have some questions. Do you recommend any websites or guides? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 07_lt_25 (Jun 6, 2020)

I was fishing out of a LT 25 Gheenoe. Honestly, this forum was my best solution for gathering insight into fishing the area; that and Ted called me and gave me a world of information on the area. 
A short version of what he shared with me:
-don't spend too much time in one spot unless your are killing it, then remember the lay out, tide, bait, and when you move look for another area like what you were on
-tide going out, fish points on ledges
-barrier islands held more snook
-we had a lot of luck using suspended jerk baits (shiner coloring)
-we fished shrimp on a bobber when we weren't drift fishing and did well
-the water is darker and hazier than what I'm used to, so we used light colored soft baits




WCM said:


> W
> 
> 
> What kind of boat were you fishing out of? I am planning a trip as well and have some questions. Do you recommend any websites or guides? Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

